# ,  / > Yaesu >   FTDX101D

## sgk

FTDX101D  SDR ,   
http://radioaficion.com/news/yaesu-ftdx101d/
https://www.hamlife.jp/2018/05/18/ha...aesu-ftdx101d/

----------

W5ZZ

----------

R7MU

----------


## R6LCF

http://www.funkkeller-weissach.de/sh...018_p3206.html

----------


## EU1SW

> .     ?


 ... ) *9.999,99 EUR*  19% **  * ...
  ... )*

----------


## UT4LW

SDR  ""  ?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool:

----------

EU1SW, RV3DLX

----------


## RK3TD

> RIT/XIT.


  Multi   RX/TX Clar.
     .
    .   .   ...

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,       ,  DVI   ... :Wink:

----------


## UT4LW

.   .

----------


## UT4LW

.          (    ),       .         . :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> 253


              .     ? ,     . )))

----------


## ur5mid

> .     ? ,     . )))


   ,     101?  . ,  ,  /.

----------


## Kia2700d

> SDR  ""


              .        :Smile:

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


       ,   .

----------


## Vozhd

,   LAN, ..      .

----------


## R5AU

> ,   LAN, ..      .


   ,         SDR          

 

9MHz IF Roofing Filter Producing Excellent Shape FactorSDR Technology and Waterfall DisplayHybrid SDR: Direct Sampling & NBW (Narrow Bandwidth) SDR

 

     ""     9  SDR+   
(    -  TS990)

----------


## R5AU

,        -

----------


## WT2J

DVI-D ,    .
*EIZO FlexScan SX3031W - LCD monitor - 30"*

  a  DVI-D          .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UA8U

> The price is 100 W type FTDX 101 D about 400,000 yen $3550


     ,  FT-DX101D    .

----------


## ES4RZ

> 


   40  60  :Smile: が40万円程度

----------


## ES4RZ

> "   "


  -   .

----------

UA8U

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## serge/

VC   varable-  
   ,  desing  /       db-70 
     preset      . 
                 . 
,            reiected      
       ,             VFO.
  ...,     ?

----------


## serge/

,    ,         ?    ...     .      ,     .  icom  kenwood         ,   .       .     .

----------

msam

----------


## gudzon-m

,      ,    - ,   ,          .  ,       .         .

 "" DX          , .
: 7610  ?

----------


## UA6LGO

> ,


    "    ".     - 
    (9 ), ,  ,    .  ,    
,   .

----------


## UA8U

> -1...


  , MB-1, ?     .

----------

M0NPQ

----------


## UA8U

> TS-590,       " ",      .


  .     .    TS-590   28 MHz  WARC.

----------


## VFO

,   ,   ,   ,  TS-590      14 .    ?   ,   .  ,               ,   .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ,    ,


 ,       ,   ,   . ,  FT-DX101   ,       MB-1       ,  . 




> .


              MB-1.   "  "?




> TS-590      14 .    ?


     .    21 MHz.

----------


## UR5LAM

,    , -  .

----------


## UC8U

3000       . , ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> 3000       . , ,    .


 , ,    = FT DX5000. FTDX-101D  "".

----------


## VFO

> ,


          .    ,     Direct sampling !        ,      ,       .       ,       ,    .      ,        160  ,    .      ,  General coverage      ,   AM/FM    .     -     ,  600   3.       ,               ?    TS-590.  ,      .  ? Copy?

----------


## RT3B

> 3DSS ??

----------


## RK9CB

3DSS   ,           ,    -        .        ,  ,       ,        .
   3DSS    :-)

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## WT2J

RF   ,      ,      .  FTDX101       RF-          *15* *BPF* ( ), NF ( ),  FTDX 5000,       HRDDS   ,       400 ,    FTDX 9000  FTDX 5000,         FPGA,    C/    .
 (2 ) BDR (  ),      B   14 ,  150 ,  RMDR (  )  120 .

----------


## msam

,    ,    yeasu  .    LW     .    ftdx 5000 -    .

----------


## rv6lna

.
   ,       ?
  ?..

----------


## UA9OC

> ,   ()     .


,      -   43        FPGA? -.     -   .     .    -  -      ,   ,  .    ""  ...

----------


## UT4LW

> ""  ...


     .   (   )   ,   () -  .

----------


## Dimitrii

> ,    ,  .


      ??
??
         .

----------


## WT2J

FTDX101   .

https://qrznow.com/wp-content/upload...FTDX101DMP.pdf

----------


## sgk

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1585194

----------


## WT2J

> .    .


        ,  , .
73!

----------


## RU6DX

> ,  ? .


   VFO-B,    CLAR.      ,     .   ,  ,  VFO-B,      VFO-A. ,    .
 ,    CQ,      VFO-B      .   SPLIT,    . ,   RIT,    .  
  ,   ,   MONITOR   . ,   FTDX-3000    . ,        SSB  CW.   ,     MONI  3000-.

----------

RW4FD

----------


## RU6DX

> 3000-?


     MONI,   (   ,  ...). 




> ...       FT-DX101.


      FTDX-101,      RIT.

----------

R7MU

----------


## RU6DX

> ,   .  ?


  .  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## RA3BA

!     ,      IC-7300.

----------


## UR5LAM

,   FTDX101   , ..   SDR!.      -     .

----------


## UR5LAM

,     .   ,         ,      ,     .   , ..   .

----------


## serge/

(ic7610, ts890).

----------

Eugene163, msam, UA1ZQO

----------


## Kia2700d

3-    !  ,   .    .

----------

Eugene163, ROMAS-LY3CU, UA6AA,

----------


## rz3bw

,  ftdx-5000      9    .
,       .
  -  300   .
 -  ?

----------


## sgk

> (RMDR)   120  (  2 )


  ""   ARRL    ZS-1.



> ,     1-      (14 ),    ,   .


 .     .   14     .      .

----------


## UR5LAM

,     .

----------


## sgk

> .


    .    ""                    ""   .

----------


## sgk

#101    -300 . :Razz:

----------


## RA1TEX

.     DDC       .  7300   -  .    .    ,     /    .   .     ?           ?      ,           .         ...    6   .    4?  2019 .      24   )    .       .            ,    7300-  .        ?!    18   ... ?

     !

----------


## RK9CB

, ,        .        LAN,     ..      .
  , IP-   .

----------

RA4UIR, ROMAS-LY3CU, UA1ZQO

----------


## rz3bw

> 


  .
  -   -   ,     , ,    (     ).
      Hamradio,       -     ,              .

----------

ua3g, UA3GUX

----------



----------


## YL3GDP

Wimo.com         .

https://www.wimo.com/yaesu-ftdx101d-ftdx101mp_e.html

    2019

  FT DX101D  3500   

  FT DX101MP  4100

----------

Dm-molot

----------


## gudzon-m

> info@technika-svyaz.ru


,   .                  .
      ,        .
 ""     .

----------


## gudzon-m

.        .     ,      .

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## rn3ox

> ,   ...


     ,   .  :Razz:

----------


## RA4RT

,     .               .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Toly

.       .
 SSB       .
         CW.
    .         .
  (),         IC7610

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

RA1WU

----------


## RN3GP

> -


         ,      .. ::::

----------


## WT2J

,    ?      ?       .  .   , ,      . .   -  .  -   .    . ,        .

----------

(  ) .      .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


,    ,     ,   ,    ,     .  :::: 
      (4$),         .     SDR     ,           .

----------

*RA4RT*, 
   ,       :Wink:

----------


## UT4LW

OFF. ...



> 


- . :::: 



> .


 - , ,      ARRL,   .   AB4OJ,   ,       SDR ,    .      OVF   ,         SS2PRO,    ,   DOGISEL   ,        .

----------

RK3KR

----------


## RA4RT

> DOGISEL


   sdr    ,      ,   .       ,        ,     ,       .

*  8 ():*

     ,      FT 3000  590   ss2, ,          .    7300    ss . 7300  FT 8 , ss  CW.    .

----------


## RA4RT

> Flex-6700 - 130 dB


 6700   ,           118 .     ss.

----------


## RA4RT

> ?  -   ?


    ,     16 .    - 56 .
 - 46 , 991  40.
https://www.remeeus.nl/hamradio/pa1hr/productreview.pdf

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> OVF   ,         SS2PRO,    ,   DOGISEL   ,        .


      ,     ,    OVF.
  2      .
    .
,      ))

,    -      ,   " ",         -.           .

----------


## rz3bw

> , .  ,   ...  
> 
> https://www.radioexpert.ru/product/yaesu-ft-dx-101d



 .-.

 :

https://www.radioexpert.ru/product/yaesu-ft-dx-101d/

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


  !

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## R6CA

.

----------

Kia2700d, R3-73, R5AU, R5ZX, ra6ljm, ua3enb, us4el, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

> !


  ,   ?

  .
 5      ,    ,      .

----------

RZ6MB

----------


## RA1TEX

GUI  ,         ,       ,   .
    10 .  2,  -   .
        SDR.  , ,    =)

----------


## K

NC0B: Yaesu FTdx-101D-A2.pdf

73

----------


## RA4RT

.

----------


## RA4RT

> 280000


   ,   .

----------


## W5ZZ

RZ3QS,
    ,      ,    ...

----------

msam

----------

cimos

----------


## rz3qs

> ...


  ,   .




> ,     ,


  ,     ,     ,    .

----------

K, R7MU

----------


## K

NC0B: Yaesu FTdx-101D-C.pdf

73

----------


## RA1TEX

990  =)

----------


## R6CA

.  .

----------

WT2J

----------


## K

73

----------

EB5A

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, serge/

----------


## serge/

/henryradio/   3 .  ,    280

----------


## cimos

> Yaesu FTdx-101


,    ::::  ::::  :::: 
  ,           .      . 
     IQ,     .

----------


## cimos

> 1- .


 ,    Yaesu,    ,        :Wink: 
""      - .    ,     , 
    .

----------


## K

NC0B: Yaesu FTdx-101D-E.pdf 

73

----------


## K

NC0B: Yaesu FTdx-101D-E1.pdf

73

----------

serge/

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


      ,  ?     ?
 !

----------

R5AU, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RU6DX

.       .       . 
     .    .  ,   .  ,   .

----------


## gudzon-m

*RU6DX*,   ,     . 



  ,    ,   . 
    ,  ,   ,    FTdx-5000 . ,    ,  ,    . 
       FTdx-3000,    ::::         ,     ,   .  ,     ,  .   , DNR  , DNF   .    ,      . ,  ,        ,      3  4 ,  .
    /,   ,   ,     .     , , FPS    .
    ,    .        .
   ,   4000$  ,     ,  , ****, .      ...
   ,      ,  ...

----------

RU6DX, rv3kj, UT4UCM

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## WT2J

,    1   ? .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Stabor

SDR,   -  .....

----------


## UA3GUX

> 


     - ,         . .

----------


## sgk

> -


  ,   .       .

----------


## sgk

*UA3GUX
*.    .    .

----------

,

----------

!

----------


## 1963

> SDR,   -  .....


 Yaesu   :          ,  /        ! 
          ....

:
"*  SDR*
     SDR,      , FTDX101D    SDR,    SDR   ,         .
   SDR      ,                          SDR."
 ...

----------


## cimos

> 


      ,        ::::

----------

K

----------


## ra3qdp

> , , -,


   -  ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       , ..

----------

US1QA, UT1LW

----------


## exAlex60

serge,     -        ?       .

----------


## R4DZ

,   , .

----------


## UA4HNU



----------


## UA4HNU

IMD3      -40

----------


## msam

> 


  ,     .

----------


## ra6bx-alex

101   JTDX// 
 USB ,  , AT , PTT ,  ..         .
  JTDX    audio-USB ( audio-USB,  2-audio USB  6-audio USB)...
  USB .      ?

----------

ra6bx-alex

----------


## ra6bx-alex

.. ..  ..
 JTDX

   ?

----------


## WT2J

_,
    .
  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuRp8K0qPBA

_

----------

ra6bx-alex

----------

WT2J

----------


## WT2J

,
    .

73!



https://www.g4irn.com/home/articles-information/ftdx101-setup-with-dx4win-wsjt-x

----------

ra6bx-alex, Vladimir RW6AVK

----------


## ra6bx-alex

!  NY  !!
 . 
   -   101  ,  JTDX   
  !!

----------

RN6LW

----------


## SVd2004

.

----------

RA1TEX

----------


## cimos

,         .
        -  :Smile: 
     ,   "" .

----------

WT2J

----------


## serge/

!

----------

RA4RT

----------


## rz3dab

> TS 890  101  .


   ,    ,  .         .    2 .   ,   101 ,            .

----------

W5ZZ

----------


## R5ZQ

> ts890.


    .

----------

WT2J

----------


## serge/

101     ,   .   3000   ,  ,       3000,     (     3000)    101           4-6    101.     ,         .     2                  .

----------

UR5VFT, WT2J

----------


## K

https://qrznow.com/the-new-ftdx10-co...0mhz-100w-sdr/

73

----------


## serge/

-.  756 3  3000        .

----------


## RV3DLX

> 756 3  3000


     S ?

----------

cimos

----------

RA1TEX

----------


## NT2DR

> -    ,   101,     .           101-.        ,             ,   .


   !
 FTDX101           18    
IPO is set independently for each operating band.
Normally select AMP1
The IPO can not only attenuate the input signal but also improve characteristics. 
 -        AMP1  S meter     AMP1    , IPO S meter   S meter. 
https://groups.io/g/FTDX101D/topic/7...ted,,,20,2,0,0

----------


## RC3XG

... ,   ...       -  .  :Smile:

----------

